# Tasker AutoReply help



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright guys and girls, I want to setup a relatively simple (at least I think...) task in Tasker. I just bought the app and have fiddled around a bit but can't seem to get it....

I want to mess with a buddy so I want to setup a task that auto responds to any text he sends me with the following text:

Message "the_contents_of_the_text_the_buddy_sent_me" was blocked by GO SMS PRO

I only want it to respond this way to texts from him. I don't really want it to block the texts though. The part in quotes obviously needs to populate with whatever the body of the text he just sent contains.

Thanks!


----------

